# Alpha pharma thyro3



## Shushan (Sep 25, 2017)

Guys anybody out there taken alpha pharma thyro3 and got acute flu like symptons after taking tablets. I m a thyroid patient myself so i took to give it a try but it had complete reverse effect on my hormones and developed allergic rihinits and urticaria since two year, batch number th1501 . One guy posted photo of it. this is the same one i took. Please help!


----------



## Shushan (Sep 25, 2017)

Guys anybody please who taken this please reply and know any body who took it . Urge him to reply. Please help guys.


----------



## danb900 (Dec 25, 2016)

I've used a few boxes of alpha t3 up to 100mcg a day at the beginning of this year. But never had flu like symptoms from the alpha or other t3 I use.


----------



## mlydon (Dec 4, 2014)

I've used it a few times , never had those symptoms , is it from a trusted source ?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Most likely coincidental mate. Just happened to catch a bug when you started taking it. Did you take it for long and did the feeling of unwellness last long?


----------



## Shushan (Sep 25, 2017)

Same thing happened with two person is not coincedental. Guys, has anybody taken this particular batch. Kindly ask your friends. Please help! No reactions to other t3.


----------

